# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Pentax progressives

## lanes 10 & 11

We're about to sell Pentax progressives for the very first time and we'd like to know what the selling points are. IOW, what are the features and benefits in laymen's terms so that we can more successfully sell the product?

Also, how do the Pentax progressives compare with Essilor and Varilux progressives, particularly, Accolade Freedom and Physio?

Any help would be appreciated. :)

----------


## TLG

> We're about to sell Pentax progressives for the very first time and we'd like to know what the selling points are. IOW, what are the features and benefits in laymen's terms so that we can more successfully sell the product :)


Your post doesn't make any sense to me.
1. How could you have possibly chosen a lens that you apparently know nothing about? 
2. Why would a 'Dispensing Optician' need a lens described in 'laymen's terms'. 
3. Did you contact Pentax for product information. If so, perhaps you could share the description that seems beyond your understanding and we could help explain it to you.

----------


## lanes 10 & 11

> Your post doesn't make any sense to me.
> 1. How could you have possibly chosen a lens that you apparently know nothing about? 
> 2. Why would a 'Dispensing Optician' need a lens described in 'laymen's terms'. 
> 3. Did you contact Pentax for product information. If so, perhaps you could share the description that seems beyond your understanding and we could help explain it to you.


1. We work for an optical chain and had absolutely no choice in the matter.
2. Laymen's terms so that we can help customers better understand why they should be buying the Pentax lens.
3. We have no sales rep and Pentax's literature and website are poor which is why we're asking here if anyone has experience with Pentax products that they can share with us.

----------


## KStraker

> We're about to sell Pentax progressives for the very first time and we'd like to know what the selling points are. IOW, what are the features and benefits in laymen's terms so that we can more successfully sell the product?
> 
> Also, how do the Pentax progressives compare with Essilor and Varilux progressives, particularly, Accolade Freedom and Physio?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. :)


Accolade freedom will compare more equally with the Physio 360, which is also a backside digital design. Isn't Pentax owned by Essilor?

----------


## Happylady

I had a pair of Pentex Mini lenses several years ago that I liked. They were comfortable to wear and not swimmy. I can't remember details about them like the width of the areas, though.

----------


## MarcE

> Isn't Pentax owned by Essilor?


Nope, Seiko.

----------


## snotbagel

been dispensing Pentax perfas lenses for 4 months now, and can give you some good "stuff"

Mostly, you will fit the "prime", as it is a soft design, little swim, great field for computer users. You can choose the length of the corridor, so that if your patient needs more computer vision, a short corridor will get them there, yet retain the soft design. 

next is the "premier", which is really a harder design, aimed more at near and computer users, but not as comfortable , with a bit more swim in the periphery. This lens also has a choice of corridor length..

Finally, the "prestige" a very strong contender with 360, but only available in 167 clear.(with ar)

All of these are way superior to VX, Sola, Zeiss and other non-freeform lenses or digitally surfaced lenses, for about the same price. 

They are less expensive than the digital offerings from the big guys, and the pentax ar is LEGENDARY in my practice.

Some side issues:
the premier, which you should not fit very often, should be fit about  2mm lower than pupil center.

Almost all digital or Freeform lenses have a prism limit of 4.

Most of these will also have flatter base curves than you would expect, so watch those frame curves!

Also, on the same note, these lenses can look better because the front surface is a sphere, the bevel seats the same as seen from the front..


Sevice is fast, but the  order staff is a bit new to surface lens ordering.
pentax no longer supplies cloths with the lenses, but they do send edging protectors.

Re: the cloths...pentax and I both recommend warm water and a paper towel, with occaisonal dove or joy dishwashing soap for cleaning. wiping dry is like using sandpaper...

Your patients will LOVE pentax Perfas Prime, and if they must have 360 distance performance, use the Prestige.

PS, I got a pair of perfas Prime, 12mm corridor, in a really narrow frame, and have comfort and field of view similar to definity, and better computer use!

Now, for features and benefits:

Screw that corporate lingo, just tell em you have a better lens than was ever possible, and they will see better and feel better...little extra $$.

Sell?..When it comes to lenses, I'm the decider, and you should be too. your patient picks a frame and you ask what their main visual tasks are, and YOU TELL them this is the Schizzle. YOU are the pro, and if it's between pentax and a cheaper lens, just say that the "old ones " are OK, but this is BETTER! You'll give them x, y or z, but for the difference in price (in percent of the total cost ofthe glasses) it's worth it.

The prime is actually cheaper, with AR, than anything with crizal, zeiss advantage, or other premium ar. You might not  even have to adress the price issue.

----------


## au

> Isn't Pentax owned by Essilor?


As I know, Pentax is wholly by Seiko.

check this up, it also have some pal lens about Pentax

http://www.seiko-opt.co.jp/l/sitemap/sitemap.html#

hope this help !

:cheers:

----------


## lanes 10 & 11

Wow, thanks for all the info.

Are you also familiar with the Pentax AF mini?

----------


## Now I See

I have to agree with snotbagel...Pentax lenses have been good for me as well...I used them in the past, but at that time it was just the AF and AF mini (and DC, too, I think.) Anyway..I had good results with them. With the AF and AF mini...my only hold back is that they will come with a compensated RX card, I found that a little awkward to explain, but...they will send one for _your_ records and one for the _pt_ (that one is helpful, it explains in pt terms why the RX looks different than what the doctor wrote).

Snotbagel, does the perfas lenses come with a compensated RX card, like the AF and AF mini?

----------


## snotbagel

Pentax now sends a surfacing enevlope that has ALL the lens info on it, even the tracing if you fax it to them. It's a bit big, so I usually throw it out. The comp rx is usually very close to the prescribed Rx, closer most times than traditionally surfaced lenses.. 

I don't get into the card, or explaining those things to the patient. I don't explain how AR works either. They don't care...if it works, it's good.

----------

